# Forum software question.



## budsz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'am looking for Forum/Bulletin board software for FreeBSD. This forum using "vBulletin", and I checked out http://www.vbulletin.com/download.php and this is not Free, search in /usr/ports for "vBulletin" nothing result. Any suggestions?

Thanks You


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2009)

Pay?


----------



## hydra (Feb 17, 2009)

If you don't want to pay, check out phpBB.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2009)

And check out its security record. Not putting it down, but one should be aware.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 17, 2009)

phpBB did a pretty good job improving security over the last few years,  phpBB3 should be pretty secure.
That said, I hold no particular love for phpBB, and vBulletin is superior in most ways I can think of.


----------



## Djn (Feb 18, 2009)

There's two relevant threads with some interesting posts here and here.


----------



## budsz (Feb 21, 2009)

Doesn't clearly reasons for choise VBulletin. Okay thank for your time.


----------

